# In A Perfect World...



## RoxyBlue

...it would never rain on the weekend

(and I assume it's obvious how to play this game)


----------



## Goblin

....I rule everything! Gas prices are a 1.00 a gallon. Food is very cheap. Halloween
is a paid holiday.......and I am beloved by all my subjects!


----------



## Spooky1

... I'm married to Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

^

...everything that's good for you to eat tastes sinfully delicious, even lima beans


----------



## Zurgh

...everything is exactly as it should be, and will be as it is done.


----------



## Goblin

.....everyday is Halloween


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ but then it would become mundane

...spiders, roaches, and those multi-legged centipede thingies that run like the wind and scare the crap out of you would not come into your house - EVER!


----------



## PirateLady

Snakes would only come around those who like them..... hint hint


----------



## Spooky1

... stupid drivers would not exist.


----------



## debbie5

...chocolate buttercream icing has no calories and is clothing.


----------



## Goblin

.....Terrorists would be people who only make scary horror movies


----------



## Dixie

Hot glue wouldn't burn fingers.


----------



## Goblin

......Dixie has pet grasshoppers.


----------



## Dixie

.... paper mache grasshoppers wouldnt get eaten in storage sheds over the winter.


----------



## Goblin

.....paper mache grasshoppers ate the storage shed all up!


----------



## jaege

We can retire at 30 so we have plenty of time to get our props built.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...every storm is followed by a beautiful double rainbow


----------



## Spooky1

... we all lived in the same town.


----------



## Goblin

...we can hire ghosts, witches, and zombies to be in our haunts


----------



## Moon Dog

...everyday would be Saturday


----------



## Goblin

......everyone would have free healthcare


----------



## RoxyBlue

...there would be no such thing as brussel sprouts


----------



## Rahnefan

...semen would cure menstrual cramps

or pms maybe


----------



## RoxyBlue

...people would not make crude remarks in public forums


----------



## PirateLady

HOA's would not exist and people could live their lives the way they see fit on their own property...


----------



## Spooky1

People would take responsibility for their own actions.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...cinnamon Mentos would still be stocked in our local grocery store


----------



## Rahnefan

...crude jokes would be considered the highest form of humor

(delete it if offensive, no hard feelings, and sorry - I thought it was perfect)


----------



## Goblin

......everyone would be billionaires


----------



## Dixie

my dog would not have such a high pitched bark.


----------



## Goblin

....Dixie's hot dogs would have a high pitched bark


----------



## RoxyBlue

....company meetings would never last longer than 15 minutes


----------



## Spooky1

... wildlife would stop eating our flowers and strawberries.


----------



## Goblin

.....everything is sugar-free.


----------



## debbie5

...you can tune out mean people....like refining a radio station's incoming signal.


----------



## Spooky1

Goblin said:


> .....everything is sugar-free.


Not in my perfect world! i like real sugar!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...no one would ever be cruel to an animal or child


----------



## Goblin

......there would be no pain or suffering


----------



## PirateLady

Fat would melt off everytime you got into the shower.


----------



## debbie5

..auto-drive.


----------



## RoxyBlue

....mornings would always be cool when you have to walk the dog in the summer


----------



## debbie5

..no unsightly hairs.


----------



## Goblin

......there are sugar-free ice cream sandwiches


----------



## Spooky1

... I wouldn't have a headache right now.


----------



## Goblin

.....there is no medical problems whatsoever


----------



## RoxyBlue

...the glue on the back of stamps would taste good


----------



## debbie5

...self-cleaning houses...or at least ones that have tiled walls, floor & ceilings & a drain in the middle so I can just hose everything down & be done with it.


----------



## Rahnefan

...you would be able to "download" excess calories to an external "drive" when you overeat, and upload them later when needed. If ever.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I think that's an excellent idea

....grass would mow itself


----------



## debbie5

...people would not have pics of "junk" on their phones. 
O...m...g....and if you do have pics like this, DO NOT SHOW ME!! I almost did a spit take....


----------



## Spooky1

... I wouldn't have sent that picture to Debbie.


----------



## Goblin

......cars get a million miles to a tank of gas


----------



## Death's Door

I would have wine on tap in my kitchen.


----------



## Spooky1

... people here at work could take less than 30 minutes deciding on where we'll go to lunch!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...we would actually be able to eat some of our strawberries before the deer, mice, squirrels, or chipmunk ate them


----------



## Goblin

....the work week would go by extremely fast and the weekend would go by 
etremely slow


----------



## PirateLady

people would clean up after their animals.


----------



## Goblin

The weather is perfect. Not too hot and not too cold


----------



## PirateLady

People would not keep secrets.


----------



## Spooky1

John Lennon would still be alive.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...I would be able to use a hula hoop without it falling off me immediately


----------



## PirateLady

..life would be simple


----------



## Goblin

.....I am the only sane one. That's why it's a perfect world!


----------



## PirateLady

there would always be something on tv you haven't seen and want to see.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...no one would make bad coffee


----------



## Goblin

.....you can hire real ghosts and monsters for your haunt


----------



## debbie5

..I'd own a Slush Puppy machine.


----------



## Goblin

......there are dinosaurs in the zoo


----------



## debbie5

...bras are illegal.


----------



## Goblin

debbie5 said:


> ...bras are illegal.


You get my vote.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(^yeah, until you see what gravity does to a woman's bosom - check out some of the People of Walmart photos)

....there would be no such thing as bigotry


----------



## Goblin

^ No such thing as big trees?

.....everyone would live forever


----------



## RoxyBlue

^even the bad people

...dogs could go to heaven


----------



## debbie5

I'm pretty sure my dog considers our house & us his heaven...I sometimes wonder what abuse he went through..he used to be a "runner"- would squeeze thru your legs when you opened the door and leave. Now, he won't run if you let him, he likes it with us so much. 

...no weird skin things: mosquito bites, rashes, tick bites, skin tags, warts..we'd stay lovely til we died.


----------



## scareme

I would be a grandmother.


----------



## Spooky1

... I'd be done with my $20 prop and it would actually look like I want it too.


----------



## Goblin

......Halloween is a national holiday


----------



## PirateLady

computer generated phone calls would no longer exist.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...church pews would actually be comfortable to sit in


----------



## Goblin

......Santa Claus really exists


----------



## debbie5

..we would have mini helicopters so we could cruise above the traffic to our destination. And my state would make owning & operating mopeds affordable. So sick of my car & the $$!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...hot asphalt wouldn't reek


----------



## Goblin

.....bad weather can be turned on and off with a remote control


----------



## scareme

Goblin said:


> ......Santa Claus really exists


What do you mean? He is real, isn't he?


----------



## RoxyBlue

...Scareme would not get asthma


----------



## scareme

Agreed!


----------



## Goblin

.....You get a week off with pay for all holidays


----------



## scareme

There would be a holiday every week.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...shoes would never pinch your toes


----------



## Spooky1

... my back would let me get a good night sleep.


----------



## Goblin

......Prescriptions would be free


----------



## RoxyBlue

...parking lots would have more trees so you could always find a shady spot to park your car in the summer


----------



## Goblin

.......you can teleport wherever you want to go


----------



## Draik41895

... all our stuff would dry right when you wanted it to


----------



## Goblin

......you would reach your desired age and stop aging


----------



## Spooky1

... I'd never have cavities or cracked filings


----------



## Death's Door

The 600 calorie cake that came from the vending machine would be calorie free but would still have all the sweetness and goodness to boot.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...dogs would not bark when they aren't supposed to


----------



## morbidmike

it would be fall temperatures year round


----------



## debbie5

...automatic child wash machine..like a car wash, but for kids.


----------



## morbidmike

you would be able to carry 2 guns on your hip like the old west


----------



## RoxyBlue

...carrying two guns on your hips would not make you look fat:googly:


----------



## Goblin

......my heart would be fine


----------



## PirateLady

i wouldn't go around feeling nauseated and dizzy all the time from my inner ear problems...


----------



## Goblin

......there's universal peace.


----------



## PirateLady

there would be no lies and secrets.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...teeth would not decay


----------



## Goblin

.....everyone would live forever


----------



## PirateLady

grass would not have to be mowed...and it would stay green year round, and full and weedless.


----------



## Goblin

........time travel vacations are possible


----------



## RoxyBlue

...people would pay their bills on time


----------



## Spooky1

It wouldn't rain when I have prop work to do outside


----------



## Goblin

Spooky1 said:


> It wouldn't rain when I have prop work to do outside


.....Roxy would hold an umbrella over you while you work.


----------



## stagehand1975

there isn't food that bad for you.


----------



## Goblin

....everyone is able to heal instantly


----------



## Spooky1

Squirrels wouldn't bite our dog


----------



## scareme

There would be free health care for our pets.


----------



## Goblin

......Everybody could read minds


----------



## scareme

I'd be sleeping.


----------



## Spooklights

In a perfect world, fat would melt off of people when they go outside in the hot summer weather. No one would have to be overweight; they would just go somewhere warm to lose the extra pounds.


----------



## scareme

Spooklights said:


> In a perfect world, fat would melt off of people when they go outside in the hot summer weather. No one would have to be overweight; they would just go somewhere warm to lose the extra pounds.


I like your idea!


----------



## Spooky1

^ my brothers dog wouldn't pee in our house, while we're dog sitting.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...beautifully colored autumn leaves would fall in your yard just in time for your Halloween graveyard display


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> ...beautifully colored autumn leaves would fall in your yard just in time for your Halloween graveyard display


Gee.....I must live in a perfect world!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...dogs would stop barking when you told them to:googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ....An autumn blast would usher in with 60 degree and sunny weather for this weekend while I put up my Halloween decorations.....


----------



## highbury

...I could simply snap my fingers to unlock the car door that has my car keys locked inside. I defeat you, car!


----------



## scareme

Good luck highbury.

I could find the cord to download pictures from my camera.


----------



## Goblin

Halloween stuff is free once a month


----------



## MrGrimm

I could do what I love for a living and make enough money to raise my family comfortably. (I know I know! So obvious, but true!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

...you would never have to tweeze your eyebrows to make them look perfect


----------



## MrGrimm

...no one would judge you on how your eyebrows look...


----------



## Goblin

You can create things out of thin air


----------



## MrGrimm

...you could eating anything you wanted with nacho cheese and never get sick.


----------



## Goblin

Creatures of the night can be rented for Halloween Haunts


----------



## MrGrimm

Being a ghostbuster would be a real job.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...no one would hate anyone


----------



## MrGrimm

It wouldn't be frowned upon to take a 20 minute nap after lunch at work


----------



## Goblin

Weekends last 7 days


----------



## MrGrimm

People wouldn't be in _such a rush_! (me included!)


----------



## Goblin

Everyone stops aging at 35


----------



## MrGrimm

There would be zombie sheep!


----------



## debbie5

...water soluble/dissolvable clothing. (Umbrella sales would skyrocket but showering would be a breeze and NO MORE LAUNDRY!)


----------



## scareme

No one would get sick in the month of October.


----------



## Goblin

No one would get sick at all


----------



## MrGrimm

internet would be free


----------



## Goblin

Everything is free.


----------



## MrGrimm

my kid would listen


----------



## Spooky1

Goblin said:


> Everything is free.


Communist! 

... we'd all have jobs we enjoyed.


----------



## MrGrimm

October 31st would always be on a Saturday.


----------



## scareme

My house would stay clean.


----------



## Goblin

There is no such things and as colds and flu


----------



## scareme

I wouldn't have to clean a litter box.


----------



## MrGrimm

a six month old could tell you EXACTLY why they are crying


----------



## scareme

Strands of light would light up everytime you plug them in.


----------



## MrGrimm

I could find the time to write more and finally finish a story!


----------



## Goblin

You can teleport anywhere you want to go


----------



## MrGrimm

People would respect other people's property


----------



## Goblin

You never die your just reborn


----------



## MrGrimm

I could fly...


----------



## Goblin

I'm indestructible


----------



## MrGrimm

I could heal other people with a touch


----------



## Goblin

I can talk to the dead


----------



## debbie5

food conjuring


----------



## RoxyBlue

..the list of ingredients on prepared food would contain no more than three items


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Every day would be Halloween!


----------



## RandalB

All my projects are done and it's 3 weeks until Halloween...


----------



## scareme

Kid would eat what their parents cook them.


----------



## MrGrimm

Kids would cook for their parents! lol


----------



## Goblin

Money grows on trees and I have an orchard!


----------



## MrGrimm

kids can be kids longer...


----------



## Goblin

There are no wars


----------



## MrGrimm

everyone would have a mandatory movie watching time... paid for at work


----------



## Goblin

Gas is free.


----------



## MrGrimm

Cars would run on water


----------



## Goblin

Politicians are paid minimum wage


----------



## debbie5

Flossing machines.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Those exist - they are called "Water Piks"


...teeth would last a lifetime even if you didn't floss:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

... I'd be in bed asleep already.


----------



## Goblin

I am king of the world


----------



## MrGrimm

A clean separation of church and state


----------



## debbie5

....bright orange cell phones and tv remote controls so you can FIND THEM.


----------



## Spooky1

... I'd be done with this years props already.


----------



## highbury

...it's always sunny and warm on Halloween (in Ohio)


----------



## MrGrimm

You wouldn't be hungry an hour after eating Chinese food


----------



## RoxyBlue

...there would be no such thing as a "bad hair" day


----------



## Goblin

You can take vacations to any century you like


----------



## MrGrimm

Dogs would pick up their own poop


----------



## RoxyBlue

...people would not have to be reminded to turn in their timesheets EVERY FRIKKIN' WEEK!!!


Oh, sorry, had to vent there....


----------



## MrGrimm

LOL I hate doing my timesheets and done them once a month!

So... In a perfect world... timesheets would do themselves


----------



## Goblin

There would be no timesheets


----------



## MrGrimm

There would be more people in my neighborhood celebrating Halloween!


----------



## Goblin

Halloween really would be a magical night


----------



## MrGrimm

I would have more Tots come by


----------



## Goblin

Injuries and illnesses heal instantly


----------



## MrGrimm

October 31st would always be a Saturday


----------



## debbie5

..my dog would stop stealing things and hiding them in his crate.


----------



## Goblin

debbie5 said:


> ..my dog would stop stealing things and hiding them in his crate.


Debbie makes millions with her dancing dogs


----------



## MrGrimm

My kid would change his own diapers


----------



## Goblin

People can fly like birds


----------



## MrGrimm

Marketing wouldn't matter.


----------



## RoxyBlue

....pastel pink would not exist


----------



## Goblin

People and animals could communicate telepathically


----------



## MrGrimm

We would be forced to retire at 40 and live life.


----------



## Spooky1

Work wouldn't suck


----------



## Goblin

Politicians would live up to their promises


----------



## scareme

Politicians would leave Social Security alone.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...people wouldn't talk politics


----------



## Spooky1

... weekend weather would always be perfect.


----------



## scareme

I'd take better pictures of my haunt.


----------



## MrGrimm

People wouldn't talk about religion... just keep it to themselves


----------



## RoxyBlue

....leaves would fall from trees in a neat pile so they would be easier to rake


----------



## debbie5

...orange marshmallow pumpkins available all year in local stores.


----------



## Goblin

Everythings free,


----------



## scareme

I would never have to take predinsone again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...people would actually get a good night's sleep every night


----------



## Spooky1

We'd have an option for "None of the Above" on an election ballot


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Post Office would never deliver mail to the wrong address


----------



## Drago

Bottle of wine would never run out.


----------



## Goblin

Santa Clause really exists


----------



## Drago

So would Krampus.


----------



## Spooky1

People wouldn't mess with Mother Nature.


----------



## scareme

I could eat what ever I want.


----------



## Goblin

You can control the weather


----------



## Drago

You could breath underwater.


----------



## Goblin

The Christmas spirit is year round


----------



## Drago

You could hire real zombies and vampires for your haunt.


----------



## Goblin

Pain is a thing of the past


----------



## scareme

No car trip would take longer than an hour, to get any where in the country.


----------



## Goblin

Christmas decorations put themselves up


----------



## scareme

I'd have a full set of teeth.


----------



## Goblin

Everyone stops aging at the age they desire


----------



## stagehand1975

Stores would carry Halloween supplies in July.


----------



## Goblin

Stores would carry Halloween supplies all year round


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Store would still barter and trade for the things we wanted or needed.


----------



## Goblin

Pets would never die


----------



## PirateLady

All animals would have good homes.


----------



## Goblin

Nobody abuses animals


----------



## RoxyBlue

...the groundhog would not see his shadow


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> ...the groundhog would not see his shadow


Who's shadow would he see?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

...we all lived in the same town and were neighbors


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here, here, Stoll!

....colds would only last 24 hours


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Here, here, Stoll!
> 
> ....colds would only last 24 hours


What's wrong with 24 seconds?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

...my coffee would never get cold.


----------



## Ramonadona

...props would come to life without having to know how to do that technical stuff.


----------



## Goblin

Supernatural creatures exist and you can rent them on Halloween


----------



## Copchick

...I would be Queen of Everything!


----------



## Spooky1

... I would understand everything in the Technological Terror threads


----------



## Goblin

Nobody ever gets sick!


----------



## Copchick

...there would be no sorrow or grief.


----------



## Goblin

I rule the world.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...teeth do not decay


----------



## Copchick

Right now, all is right with my world.


----------



## Spooky1

... I would have already done my exercises and gone to bed.


----------



## Goblin

Everyone is self healing


----------



## Copchick

Mr. Grey really would exist!


----------



## Goblin

Everything is free..............


----------



## Copchick

My dog would live forever.


----------



## Goblin

We would be self healing


----------



## scareme

I could be in three places at once.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...my dog would be less barky at work


----------



## Copchick

...transporters would really exist.


----------



## Goblin

I am all powerful and rule the world!


----------



## Copchick

...the three rivers in Pittsburgh would be flowing with Margarita liquid instead of water. (Maybe then I'll do the Polar Plunge!)


----------



## Goblin

Broken bones heal immediately


----------



## Copchick

I could talk to my departed friends again. If only for 10 minutes, but I'd really like 24 hours. There's so much to say and laugh about! I want to laugh with them again.


----------



## Goblin

The dead and the living can travel between worlds


----------



## Copchick

My decorations would all be up and functional. Inside and out.


----------



## Hairazor

There would be no need for military


----------



## Goblin

You stop aging after the age you want


----------



## MrGrimm

I would be a bigger post-whore!


----------



## Goblin

Jack-O-Lanterns can really talk and move


----------



## debbie5

Insta-Thin.


----------



## MrGrimm

No cancer


----------



## RoxyBlue

...my dog would know how to clean the house


----------



## rottincorps

politicians would not get paid


----------



## Goblin

There are no policticians


----------



## Copchick

There would be no pain.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...bugs wouldn't get to the ripening strawberries in our garden before we did


----------



## Hairazor

My health insurance wouldn't keep going up


----------



## Goblin

Health insurance is free


----------



## the bloody chef

All guns would be water pistols


----------



## Copchick

IAPW...I would be Queen (Well, my world anyway.  )


----------



## Goblin

Haunts are real on Halloween night till dawn


----------



## RoxyBlue

....a golden retriever would take Best in Show at Westminster:jol:


----------



## the bloody chef

IAPW puppies would never get sick and the people that would hurt them would get violently ill!!!!


----------



## scareme

All the countries in the world would get along, and the military personal could stay home with their families.


----------



## Copchick

In a perfect world there would free chocolate covered bacon on every street corner.


----------



## scareme

In our perfect world. I'd eat the chocolate, and give the bacon to Copchick.


----------



## Goblin

There is plenty of chocolate and bacon to go around


----------



## Copchick

In a perfect world, the chocolate and bacon would be delivered to my door NOW!


----------



## Goblin

Copchick has chocolate pigs that produce chocolate covered bacon


----------



## Copchick

IAPW I could make millions of dollars with Goblin's idea!


----------



## Goblin

Any world with me in it is just too perfect for words!


----------



## the bloody chef

IAPW spiders would make excellent pets


----------



## Copchick

IAPW when I wake up tomorrow, all my chores will be magically finished.


----------



## Goblin

Cats can feed themselves


----------



## Copchick

IAPW - I'd have a really cool talent, like singing or play an instrument.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

IAPW I'd be CopChicks manager!


----------



## RoxyBlue

....I would never have a bad hair day


----------



## Evil Andrew

.......I'd have more hair : )


----------



## the bloody chef

IAPW my hair would not be grey and clogging the shower drain...


----------



## Goblin

For it to be a perfect world I'd have to get rid of everyone and clone myself a billion times!


----------



## RoxyBlue

....there would be no Goblin clones:googly:


----------



## Copchick

I could be Jeannie and blink my eyes to get what I so desire.


----------



## Goblin

I have control of Copchick Jeannie's bottle!


----------



## scareme

Vegas would have never happened.


----------



## the bloody chef

IAPW I would have won a million dollar jackpot in Vegas before it never happened!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...there would never be a freak hard freeze the moment the daffodils bloom


----------



## the bloody chef

IAPW I would be putting out on the 18th hole to shoot 4 under par and heading to the grille for a cold one (or two....or three...or....)


----------



## Copchick

IAPW - I'll wake up in the morning and the snow fairies will have cleaned off my car and shoveled my sidewalk.


----------



## Goblin

IAPW there really is a fountain of youth


----------



## Ramonadona

IAPW I could just do things I love doing without having to pay bills


----------



## Moon Dog

IAPW Everyday would be Halloween


----------



## RoxyBlue

...fresh caulk wouldn't outgas stinky odors


----------



## Goblin

Wishes come true


----------



## RoxyBlue

...our New Jersey haunters would not get bad weather in October:jol:


----------



## Copchick

IAPW - I would win the lottery and never have me, my family or best friend worry about money. I would have to travel around the states just to see all the beautiful things in nature.


----------



## Goblin

IAPW I am Copchick's long lost cousin!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...foods that are good for you don't taste bad.


----------



## kauldron

IAPW ice cream would make you lose weight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...the ghosts that live in your house would take care of the laundry for you


----------



## Copchick

...my vacation would be never ending.


----------



## Goblin

There is no such thing as old age


----------



## Copchick

...I really would be Queen, not just in my own mind.


----------



## Lambchop

You could dial up a thunderstorm on demand.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:....our dogs would live forever.....instead of 12 short years....


----------



## RoxyBlue

...death would always be a gentle transition to another life


----------



## morbidmike

horror movies would play non stop and not the crappy ones either


----------



## RoxyBlue

....you would never have a bad hair day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

....pot holes would repair themselves


----------



## Hairazor

the Polar Vortex would stay in the Polar region


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'd have more family


----------



## Dreadmakr

I could grow older without becoming so decrepit.


----------



## Hairazor

I wouldn't have insomnia


----------



## Dreadmakr

I would have the time, money and energy to build all of the things I want to build


----------



## RoxyBlue

....my dog would dust the furniture for me


----------



## Dreadmakr

Eating chocolate would be healthier than eating veggies


----------



## RoxyBlue

.....colonoscopies would be unnecessary:googly:


----------



## Dreadmakr

All train tracks would be run above the city streets


----------



## RoxyBlue

....snow would never land on sidewalks, driveways, or cars


----------



## Dreadmakr

I would always have the time and and materials I need to do a project I want to do


----------

